# CI Riviera 141 Window



## 89205 (May 16, 2005)

My wife had her first drive out in the motorhome  

Now all I need is to find a supplier of replacement windows for the CI Riviera range... :evil: 

I'm already in contact with auto-trail.co.uk, are there any other possibilities for replacement parts?

Andrew


----------



## 88760 (May 9, 2005)

Hi,
Andrew sorry to hear of your problem,
you could try these:

http://www.leisurevehiclewindows.co.uk/seitzbonocar.htm

George


----------



## 89205 (May 16, 2005)

Thanks, that looks exactly like my window. I'll see if they can do replacement glazing panels, as the rest is OK.

Andrew


----------



## Riggy (May 9, 2005)

Hi andrewdyke

we too have just bought a ci 141 

is there a known problem with the windows or was the problem just on your van

cheers


----------



## 89205 (May 16, 2005)

It is a known problem.

The window is unable to resist the impact of a solid wall at head height.

Obviously a design fault :x


----------



## Riggy (May 9, 2005)

yep 

walls can be buggers for that

i bet the wall was not looking where it was going

never mind whats a window between friends


----------

